# Solved: Mac Operating System On A Non-Apple Laptop



## paulo84 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi, I've been told mac is a lot better operating system than anything else so firstof all is this true? And secondly as the laptops and computers are so much more expensive, I was wondering if there was a way of getting the operating system on a non-apple computer/laptop. And if you can how much does it cost? 
Many Thanks
Paulo84


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

A simple search would have answered this question, ad nauseam.

Installing the Mac OS on a non-Apple-branded computer violates the terms of the licensing agreement to which one must agree upon installation of the OS. As such, it violates U.S. law, as well as those of a host of other countries.

You will get zero assistance in violating the law in these fora. Thread closed in 5, 4, 3, 2...


----------



## paulo84 (Mar 2, 2009)

well thank you but there is no need to be so obnoxious as i have searched.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

You searched? Really? So did I. Here's a list of links covering this topic, compiled via one quick search, copy/pasted in about two minutes:

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3

Link 4

Link 5

That's just the results from a quick search. I'm sure, given the desire to reply in greater depth, I could come up with 15 or 20 more links.

Ugh.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm closing this thread for reasons already stated.


----------

